# Any help very appreciated - Our decision to move to CANADA (Vancouver or Toronto)



## ronyt (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello all good people from CANADA! 

Me and my girlfriend finally made a serious decision to permanently move and work in Canada. 
What led us to that "not very easy" decision?

We are originally from Czech Republic, but from the age of 24 to 34 we lived in USA. 
After 10 years we decided to move back to our "birth country" Czech Republic (the main reason was the family and also unfortunately we were not able to get legal status in USA). 
After 6 years of living in Czech we are 100% sure that we should had never came back!! We are not able to live here and we only live from our memories from USA!

At this point we would appreciate very much some kind of help from people already living in Canada. 

I'll try to describe our "not easy" situation in terms of obtaining the legal status in Canada :

I am at age of 40 and my girlfriend is 37. Together we have a great 2 daughters at age of 1 and 4,5 y.o
Neither of us have a college degree, but only high school so there is no chance to qualify through the Skilled Worker program?

My question is - Do I have a chance to apply as a "Self-Employed Persons Program" as that is exactly what I am doing right now over here?

1. I am professional photographer and videographer and my aim would be doing wedding videos in Vancouver. I have all professional equipment and skills to do the job the right way.

2. I am also very skilled carpenter. In USA I worked 9 years in a construction business. I specialised in concrete work, but I am able to do all kind of other carpentry work.

What my girlfriend can do?

She worked in USA in cleaning service and later established and operated a small cleaning service in Wisconsin-Madison. People loved her work and her personality very much and for some of them she was like a family member! 

Before that she also took a care of a children in Switzerland and later in USA. 

Her dream is to manage a small Creperie & Coffee House at some tourist destination in Canada. She has a great experience in this field from Switzerland ( Zermatt-Matterhorn). Off course that does not qualify her to apply for permanent resident status She also speaks French language very well.

We both have a great personality and believe in our dream to legally enter and work in Canada. Any help from you guys is very appreciated. I know it is not going to be easy, but maybe with some of the help from you we will be on the right track

With all the best
Roman&Monica


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


ronyt said:


> Hello all good people from CANADA!
> 
> Me and my girlfriend finally made a serious decision to permanently move and work in Canada.
> What led us to that "not very easy" decision?
> ...


These are my two cents:

You could use your construction background to find an sponsor, or your wife can apply for jobs as Cleaning Supervisor. Surprisingly enough, a cleaning Supervisor is a skilled position and will allow you to obtain an open work permit, and your children to attend school - if of school age. 

If she gets in the good side of the employer, they could even sponsor her PR using a Provincial Nominee Program. Only mind this: the average wage is $20 - $22 per hour, and in Canada that is low.

By the way, don't let anyone tell ya that because of a lack of legal status in the US you can't come to Canada. Unless of course, you were removed or have some criminal record.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## ronyt (Aug 27, 2013)

Amino ,
Thank you for the very very valuable advices! 
We will consider to go that way and see what we can achieve 
The hardest part will be finding the sponsor in construction business. We have a lot of friends in USA and some of them might know someone in Canada, or I will have to find some friendly canadian forum and make friends over the net Moni will try to apply as you suggested through the skilled position as a Cleaning Supervisor, but doesn't she need a college degree for applying? 
Also is it possible to prove that she worked in USA for 5 years and managed her own small cleaning service even though she had not have a legal status? (though she payed annually the taxes from that business activity)
Thank you very much!!
For us any good advice is a GOLD


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


ronyt said:


> Amino ,
> Thank you for the very very valuable advices!
> We will consider to go that way and see what we can achieve
> The hardest part will be finding the sponsor in construction business. We have a lot of friends in USA and some of them might know someone in Canada, or I will have to find some friendly canadian forum and make friends over the net Moni will try to apply as you suggested through the skilled position as a Cleaning Supervisor, but doesn't she need a college degree for applying?
> ...


She doesn't need a college degree for that! Hopefully she obtained some basic certificates in the US, and of course the experience is a must. Please keep in mind that what y'all did in the US is in the past, and those taxes you paid are irrelevant -unless you will pursue another economic activity.

In Alberta, the influx of Europeans is huge and almost all of them are working in construction. Also, check this: Job Bank - Search, some of these posters (cleaning companies) advertise their openings here, and lots of them offer sponsorship. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## ronyt (Aug 27, 2013)

Unfortunately she doe's not have any basic certificates  ...

Thank you again Amino for that info! I will look at that job website in Alberta you posted.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


ronyt said:


> Unfortunately she doe's not have any basic certificates  ...
> 
> Thank you again Amino for that info! I will look at that job website in Alberta you posted.


Ask her to apply. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

